# cobalt aquatics food



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

Was wondering if anybody else has used this stuff. Been using the "pro breeder flakes" in my community tank and everything has blown up in colour. Mind you I use other foods as well. I didnt buy the cichlid formula and noticed mine arnt too fond of it but they pick at it. I found it acually kinda hard to find. Always seen the closest BA advertising it but they never had it in stock. Had to do some lookin around.


----------

